# A few hunts this season



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

I know everyone likes to look at pictures so i'll throw up a few hunts from this season so far. I have taken hundreds of pictures this season so if you guys want something to look at just say and i will post up more.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice pics man!! thanks for sharing and congrats on a great season so far!

Adam


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Great pictures! :beer:


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Twelve hides :lol:

Jeff


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

In the first picture is the guy kneeling if front of the girl really that ugly or is he wearing a mask. That face would scare any goose away!!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice pics.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Happy Holidays and a great new year Leo! Love ya man, tell the wife and young-uns hi. 8) To quote Snap "it is not about goose meat, it is all about heart beat." And when asked how does one hide twelve blinds, I had to quote ole Elmer Fudd -- "verweee carefulweee."

Jeff


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice pics! I like the 4th one where the birds are in the sky behind them.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

That's a mounter blue in that last pic!!!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Well Goosebuster I am sure if you wanna mount it. I am sure he will hold it for you and let you mount it! :beer:


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

that blue is presently at the taxidermist along with a speck and 2 rossies with collars. I am getting one ross that has a yellow collar resting the the other 3 the blue a speck and a ross with a white collar dead mounted on a fence post. should look good in the basement. :beer:


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

the speck








the hunt. we ended up shooting 5 specks and a banded mallard this day. i went into the field weighing 180 and went out 210. sopping wet









the blue









rossie. 








the hunt.









other ross' goose








the hunt. This was the day SE ND had that huge snowstorm during the spring season.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> In the first picture is the guy kneeling if front of the girl really that ugly or is he wearing a mask. That face would scare any goose away!!


boy, you're telling me! haha, Jeff you need to start taking off your ski mask for pictures. haha


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Guess who's back, back again tripleb's back tell a friend!!!

weclome back triple b!!! we missed you!! :beer:


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks like fun guys,its a long wait till next october,good thing the spring season is just around the corner.You guys must of have been filled out out in that 4th pic,birds were still workin your spread.

Thanx for sharing~


----------



## Surfer (Oct 13, 2008)

Great pics, especially like your lab with the Ross; as I sit here at work in Milwaukee, waiting for the next giant snowstorm to hit soon, I can only hope and dream of hunts like the ones you show.
These pics never get old and are much appreciated!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Nice pics guys.. Whats up with all the brown dogs? oke:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Very cool pics man, they never get old. 
I'd like to see some pictures of your mounts when you get them back. I love the white collar that is awesome. Did you see the white collar or was it shot accidentily? :beer:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice pics! That speck is awesome! Thanks for sharing. Looks like you hunt with the Bismarck DU guys as well. Great group of fellas!

Chris


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Looks like some good hunts.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Good hunts, great pics


----------

